# The Tenth Circle



## banjoman (Feb 14, 2005)

:cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:


----------



## mammamaia (Feb 15, 2005)

oh, banjoman!... if you can pluck the strings of a banjo as expertly and as effectively as you just played my heart with this, then it won't matter if you have only one leg, 'cause you can bring as much joy to others with music as your writing brings your suffering... 

i'm dragged into your body, soul, and hospital bed by your words, and can't escape any more than you can... please do finish this, so i'll be healed along with you and share what you've made of your life after the multi-malpracticers turned it in a direction no nightmare could have prepared you for...

aside from a typo here and there, and a bit more xenophobia than might be justified, this is the most compelling read i've ever found on a writer's forum... i'd expect to read it in a major magazine or the beginning of a ny times non-fiction best-seller, not on a board for aspiring writers... for heaven's sake, don't waste it all on us!... hie thee to an agency!

and please let me know if i can be of any help...

love and healing hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com

ps: in re the title, your trials are definitely dantesque!


----------



## valeca (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with Maia.  The several references of ethnicity take away from your points about the doctors being arrogant and ignorant.  At best, it turns them back on yourself.

Other than that, very well done.


----------



## riadohaed (Feb 17, 2005)

fantastic story, yea those doctors, thats awful what happened....someone messed up. But God bless looking forward to more.


----------

